

Batteries not included: Microsoft's first folly with Surface - jharrier
http://virtualpants.com/post/33713629787/batteries-not-included

======
jharrier
The Touch Cover should have been included or been $50 or less. $100-120 is way
too much to spend on something most people think is included.

